# einfaches feederfutter



## Jägermeister14 (27. September 2005)

Hallo

ich wollte mal fragen ob man ein einfaches feederfutter mit alltäglichen sachen wie z. B. Paniermehl selber herstellen kann. Bitte Rezepte angeben.

Danke


----------



## .:taktlos_prs:. (27. September 2005)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Hi,
Ich weiß nicht ob du mit Federfutter nicht auch normales Grundfutter meinst?! Denn seit wann gibt es seperates Federfutter? ich bin da allerdings auch cniht ganz im Bilde...Aber, fische essen eigentlich wirklich fast alles was du in der Küche oder in der Speisekammer findest. Somit kannst du auch dein Grundfutter mit allen Möglichen Zutaten aufpeppen, wie zb: Paniermehl, Mehl, zucker, Vanille Pulver, sowie auch Haferflocken und gekochten Kartoffeln und Hanfsamen [die du einfach im zoogeschäft bekommst !!] ... kannst noch je nach verhältnis ein paar Hände Erde hinzutun, dann is gleich mehr^^ desweitern maden, Castern oder würmer,.. oder auch mais... wie gesagt fast alles geht^^

Das einfachste...:
Paniermehl [größter anteil]
Zucker [ wenig]
Vanillezucker [wenn vorhanden recht viele tütchen,.. 2-3]
Mehl [wenig]
Haferflocken [mittel viel]

je nachdem.. kannst halt selbst versuchen... Leider kann vanille zucker recht teuer sein,. also spar damit doch lieber einbisl.. und frag muddi vorher ob du das darfst^^... sonst gibs mortz ärger^^ ich spreche aus erfahrung.. ne scherz^^

Aber ich bin da nicht so der pro--> wollte dir nur ein paar tipps geben


----------



## Rotauge (27. September 2005)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Als allererstes stellt sich den Futtermischern im Anglerboard doch die Frage: In welchem Gewässer feederst du? Im Fließgewässer (langsam fließend oder stärker, Kanal), oder im Stillgewässer? 

Welcher Zielfisch?


----------



## Jägermeister14 (28. September 2005)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Ich feeder in der Weser! Die fließt an manchen stellen ganz schön schnell!
Ich habe immer ein Problem wenn ich mit Paniermehl feeder das klebt so stark zusammen das es nach dem reinholen immer noch im Korb ist! Kann man da was gegen machen?
oder andere Zutaten benutzen?


----------



## EgoZocker (28. September 2005)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Das mit dem Paniermehl hatte ich auch. Du darfst das Futter nicht zu fest reindrücken und das Wichtigste: beim Mischen nicht zu viel Wasser zugeben. Immer "eine Handvoll" ins Futter mischen und gut mischen. Sobald du durch festes drücken Bälle formen kannst, reicht das Wasser aus, sonst hast du Beton anstatt Fischfutter :m


----------



## ArturO (28. September 2005)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Wenn das Futter sofort, aufgrund der Strömung, weggetreiben wird kann es doch am Platz deines Köders nicht die Lockwirkung erzielen.
Es sollte daher so stark riechen, dass die Fische zum Hakenköder gelockt werden, aber noch so mild sein, dass diese daraufhin nicht das weite suchen. Fische riechen viel besser als Menschen.
Ich würde an dieser Mischung daher nichts Ändern.


----------



## barta (28. September 2005)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

versuchs mal mit 0,5kg paniermehl, 0,5kg maismehl, 0,25kg bisquitmehl und 0,25kg schokomelasse...oder wahlweise geröstetes hanfmehl(hell oder dunkel)... das mein karpfen/brassen-spezial-mix

fange eigentlich immer ganz gut damit...

viel spaß beim ausprobieren


----------



## Jägermeister14 (28. September 2005)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Kann man das geröstete Hanfmehl und die schokomellasse im normalen markt kaufen??


----------



## Rotauge (28. September 2005)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Ne, das gibts normalerweise im Angelladen.

Eventuell kriegst du nur ganze Hanfkörner, die kannst du dann im Backofen auf'm Backblech rösten und danach, am besten  wenn sie abgekühlt sind, durch ne Kaffeemühle jagen. 

Kriegste für'n Fünfer auf'm Flohmarkt


----------



## Hunter2006 (4. August 2009)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Hi hab auch ma ne frage!!!
ich bin zur zeit in schweden in den scheren !!! ich sehe hier ständig brassen springen und wollt mal versuchen sie zu erwischen!!! hiers ist eine ganz leicht strömung !!!! wie komm ich an die viecher drann ich hab schon vesucht mit mais und mit brot und mit wuermern!!! an der pose
danke schon mal fuer die antwort!!!


----------



## fisherb00n (5. August 2009)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Wenn sie steigen versuch es mal mit Schwimmbrot...


----------



## Hunter2006 (7. August 2009)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*



fisherb00n schrieb:


> ... Schwimmbrot...


das krieg ich woher|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat???
oder is das einfache Toastbrot???


----------



## Hunter2006 (7. August 2009)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

gehen die auch manchmal auf ganz kleine Fliegen???


----------



## fisherb00n (7. August 2009)

*AW: einfaches feederfutter*

Toastbrotrand...du kannst aber auch das teure aus dem Laden nehmen, allerdings erfüllt das Toastbrot auch seinen Zweck...

Ansonsten Maden, gaaaanz kleines Styroporkügelchen auf den Hken und raus damit...

Oder eine kleine Spritze, Wurm und den auf dem Haken dann mit der Spritze ein wenig "aufpusten"

Letzter Einfall: Abends hingehen und in der Dunkelheit Feedern...


----------

